# late week storm?



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 4, 2008)

From Accuweather...

Looking past the current storm at the next major storm for the East, a major snow event for the interior Northeast may be shaping up. A low will form midweek in the Gulf and depending on its track, areas from Tennessee to Maine could get snowfall. The heaviest snow for the Northeast will occur if this system moves up the coastline as is suggested. Areas inland may have over a foot of snow while the major cities of the I-95 corridor will have a wintry mix. The AccuWeather.com Winter Weather Center will have the latest throughout this next storm.


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 4, 2008)

Wouldn't that just be awesome especially after last weekends storm! NOAA is also calling for a 60% chance of snow Friday- Saturday for southern VT, saying snow is "likely" .


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 4, 2008)

my Bday is Friday, so it JUST HAS TO SNOW for this weekend!!!!!!


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 4, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> my Bday is Friday, so it JUST HAS TO SNOW for this weekend!!!!!!



My wife's birthday is Saturday so there's another reason. Plus she hasn't been able to ski since 2/3 due to a knee injury but she may give it a try this weekend.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Mar 4, 2008)

i'm driving to new hampshire saturday morning :idea: maybe driving up friday night and camping in the storm. XC in Lincoln woods will be kick ass next day.


----------



## roark (Mar 4, 2008)

still a few days out but snow-forecast.com looked better a few hours ago :-x


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 4, 2008)

I saw and now I have a massive erection


----------



## davidhowland14 (Mar 4, 2008)

Mr. Burgundy...







of course, GSS has no chance with veronica.


----------



## hammer (Mar 5, 2008)

According to the latest weather analysis from Matt Noyes, this next one could go either way for Northern NE:

http://www.mattnoyes.net/new_england_weather

Let's hope that the cold front makes it further east than forecast (but not too far).

We could use some comments from Scott at this point...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

the models really are all over the place, but my gut is that NVT will be hit pretty hard...I'll be Smuggs/MRG this weekend!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

looks like the system is pushing more west, lets hope she shifts more east...


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 5, 2008)

Accuweather is forecasting 14" of snow for Bethel, Maine this weekend (more of what they don't need) but it looks like it may mix with freezing rain/sleet.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

was just watching the WChannel and they had "GREEN" all the way up into Canada...other models showing 12+" snow for NVT...others showing a mix....I'm prayin'!!!!!  just tuned up the Sugar Daddies...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 5, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> Accuweather is forecasting 14" of snow for Bethel, Maine this weekend (more of what they don't need) but it looks like it may mix with freezing rain/sleet.





Of course they need more snow..there's no such thing as too much snow..I hope this becomes like 1816 for Northern New England..the year without a summer..Summer is over-rated..an endless winter would be so sick..


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Of course they need more snow..there's no such thing as too much snow..I hope this becomes like 1816 for Northern New England..the year without a summer..Summer is over-rated..an endless winter would be so sick..


 

What Northern New England needs from now into May is normal weather, with I hope no extreme heat or rainfall because the spring thaw is going to be pretty extreme this year.

The NWS is already giving the heads up to people who live close to the Connecicut River to be aware of flooding this spring. This snow is cool to play in but I hope nobody looses their homes or worse this spring due to flooding.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 5, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> What Northern New England needs from now into May is normal weather, with I hope no extreme heat or rainfall because the spring thaw is going to be pretty extreme this year.
> 
> The NWS is already giving the heads up to people who live close to the Connecicut River to be aware of flooding this spring. This snow is cool to play in but I hope nobody looses their homes or worse this spring due to flooding.



I want lots of snowfall all spring..sure there's going to be crazy flooding..but why the heck would someone buy a house along a river???:uzi:


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I want lots of snowfall all spring..sure there's going to be crazy flooding..but why the heck would someone buy a house along a river???:uzi:


 

You don't need to live close to a river to be flooded out by snowmelt. If Maine in particular where to get heavy rain in the next few weeks, it's a potential disaster area for alot of people.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 5, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> You don't need to live close to a river to be flooded out by snowmelt. If Maine in particular where to get heavy rain in the next few weeks, it's a potential disaster area for alot of people.



How deep is the snowpack where you live???  Has it ever been so deep???  I know you guys haven't even had one thaw..


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 5, 2008)

My snowpack is nearly all gone and it never really got more than 10-12" deep at any one point. Northern Connecticut was in the "battleground" all winter with I-84 and I-90 being the boundary between rain and frozen stuff this winter and I estimate we had about 65" of snow this winter.

I am seeing my lawn completly bare for the first time since mid-December.

Once you get north of Nashua/Concord in New Hampshiere the snow rapidly deepens to 2-3' on average with 3-5' in Western Maine.

There have been several thaws in New England including a fairly severe one in mid January where Saddleback lost about 50% of their snowpack. If not for that thaw the snowpack would be trully immense.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 5, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> My snowpack is nearly all gone and it never really got more than 10-12" deep at any one point. Northern Connecticut was in the "battleground" all winter with I-84 and I-90 being the boundary between rain and frozen stuff this winter and I estimate we had about 65" of snow this winter.
> 
> I am seeing my lawn completly bare for the first time since mid-December.
> 
> ...




Thanks for all of the info..I googled Maine snowpack and it talked about potential spring flooding.  Lets hope the spring flooding holds off until after April 1st-6th visit to Stowe..


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 5, 2008)

New England snowpack depth:


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 5, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> You don't need to live close to a river to be flooded out by snowmelt. If Maine in particular where to get heavy rain in the next few weeks, it's a potential disaster area for alot of people.



This may date me a bit, but I remember in 87 we had a great winter in Maine with a huge snowpack. There was a big rainstorm in April that caused massive flooding and wiped out a lot of roads and flooded all the towns along the rivers. It was a real mess. There was so much snow though that Sugarloaf managed to stay open. The gondola was still running from the base and they had these 6x6 wooden poles making up the lift line. Before the storm I could lean on the top of them and after I had to jump up to touch the top. They probably lost 6 feet of snow in one rain storm. That is a lot of water hitting the rivers at once.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 5, 2008)

Imagine if Sugarloaf gets 107" of snow this April like they did last year. As of mid-February, Saddleback has nearly as much snow as they did in early April of last year as these two pictures taken in nearly the same spot illustrate:

Saddleback April 6th, 2007:





Saddleback February 16th, 2008:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 5, 2008)

It's amazing how the Champlain Valley gets such a small amount of snow..based on the Latitude.  It's in a bit of a rain shadow and has such a long growing season compared to the rest of New England..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 5, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> This may date me a bit, but I remember in 87 we had a great winter in Maine with a huge snowpack. There was a big rainstorm in April that caused massive flooding and wiped out a lot of roads and flooded all the towns along the rivers. It was a real mess. There was so much snow though that Sugarloaf managed to stay open. The gondola was still running from the base and they had these 6x6 wooden poles making up the lift line. Before the storm I could lean on the top of them and after I had to jump up to touch the top. They probably lost 6 feet of snow in one rain storm. That is a lot of water hitting the rivers at once.



Wow..Blue mountain lost 1-2 feet of base in just the past two days..due to temperatures in the 40s and 50s and rain..But that's manmade snow which is way more dense.  Every bit of the natural snowpack got wiped out..even a layer of ice..from several hours of freezing rain.  It's amazing that off-piste terrain I was skiing 5 days ago is now bare ground..

One thing that rules about the east is how exciting and changing our climate is.  I'd probably never be a weather nut if it wasn't for our uber interesting winter weather..

It's boring out west with their powder dumps and sunny skys..we get Thunderstorms in February..:blink:


----------



## AMAC2233 (Mar 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It's boring out west with their powder dumps and sunny skys..we get Thunderstorms in February..:blink:




Down here in MA we had not one, but TWO thunderstorms in JANUARY. One was right in the middle of the month, which happens to be the coldest time of the year...crazy stuff.


----------



## SnowRider (Mar 6, 2008)

Forecst changed overnight. Freezing rain as far north as Jay.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 6, 2008)

this is crazy, no one can seem to pinpoint the track just yet...some models have it shifting more west up into canada with the 12"+ while others are still optimistic that the track will be further east and coastal resulting in NVT getting the heavy snows....a slight shift will make a huge difference....As i learned long ago, if you have plans to go skiing, go!!  where's Powederfreak??


----------



## tcharron (Mar 6, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> this is crazy, no one can seem to pinpoint the track just yet...some models have it shifting more west up into canada with the 12"+ while others are still optimistic that the track will be further east and coastal resulting in NVT getting the heavy snows....a slight shift will make a huge difference....As i learned long ago, if you have plans to go skiing, go!!  where's Powederfreak??



*grumble*  Bennington, NH forecast just went from 10" to...


Much less of a totally different kind of fallout..

This simply will not due..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 6, 2008)

Yikes 2 inches of rain expected for the Poe-conos..and we just got 2 inches of rain..I hope it's at least sleet up north..


----------



## tcharron (Mar 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Yikes 2 inches of rain expected for the Poe-conos..and we just got 2 inches of rain..I hope it's at least sleet up north..



What's KILLING it isn't the path..  It's the timing...

When we had 10", it was at night, 28-30 degrees at night..

Now it's saying rain, 40 degrees, during the day..


----------



## hammer (Mar 6, 2008)

Skiing at Pats Peak on Sunday...better make sure my edges are sharp. :-x


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 6, 2008)

accuwx video is still calling for 6-10" for the Burlington Area....


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 6, 2008)

It's looking more and more like a inland running storm at this point with alot of freezing rain forecast for the Wetern mountain Of Maine. At least that will not melt too much snow.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 6, 2008)

i think ME will be more of a mess with NVT getting more white....we shall see..


----------



## klrskiah (Mar 6, 2008)

12z models starting to trend just a bit colder... lets hope the trend continues, otherwise it aint gonna be pretty.


----------



## hammer (Mar 6, 2008)

This is downright depressing...


----------



## RISkier (Mar 6, 2008)

hammer,

Where did yo get the map? Ug!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 6, 2008)

hammer said:


> This is downright depressing...



Jesus! Too bad there are no tarps to pull out to protect the playing field. :smash:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm not buyin' the R@!n in Northern VT, I'm seeing 3-6" of white....


----------



## Angus (Mar 6, 2008)

I missed last weekend and thought we'd dodged the bullet Tuesday/Wednesday - this could be a disaster. I had planned to ski sunday. I was surprised that Wildcat shut down 9 trails after yesterday. not that it makes us feel better but.... from Josh at Mad River Glen

"With that said the long range is starting to take on a different look as for the first time this season we are seeing indications of what could turn out to be a major block over Greenland. Such a feature could be the catalyst for a big finish to the end of March and easily could push the seasonal snow total to over 300 inches."

btw: he predicts more non-frozen at the end of next week!


----------



## JPTracker (Mar 6, 2008)

snow-forecast.com is forecasting over 16" for Jay Peak


----------



## klrskiah (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm not buying that rain map:smash:  the 18z NAM is still trending colder.. still not looking great. but starting to get real interesting for the far north


----------



## Angus (Mar 6, 2008)

I love that site - it's snowing everywhere I was thinking of skiing this weekend! Unfortunately, it looks like they were midnight forecasts! I hope they are right.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 6, 2008)

the latest models are shifting more east which is good,,,,next update around 6pm


----------



## tcharron (Mar 6, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> the latest models are shifting more east which is good,,,,next update around 6pm



As in, the cold is shifting east?

Give us a weee little bit of hope!  :-D


----------



## tcharron (Mar 6, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> the latest models are shifting more east which is good,,,,next update around 6pm



Hrm, NOAA changed their forcast slightly, instead of just R@1# to R@1#/Sleet mix..  It's definatly going in the right direction..

Quick, someone call Canada and have them release a bunch of butterflies!


----------



## Skier75 (Mar 6, 2008)

klrskiah said:


> I'm not buying that rain map:smash:  the 18z NAM is still trending colder.. still not looking great. but starting to get real interesting for the far north



Let's hope that it doesn't rain in the far north, that's where we're thinking about going........


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 6, 2008)

i'm suprised more of you arent looking at this storm....its a major storm, some are predicting close to the march '93 storm, this one might be in the 980mb range...I've been seeing maps with possible 3' of snow north to 6" of rain and major flooding in the south...the news/wx stations are being very cautious right now as they dont know what track its going to take, nonetheless this is a major event that needs to be closly monitored...just check some of the accuwx forums...this could be a BIG DADDY......if you live near rivers in the south, watch out!!


----------



## davidhowland14 (Mar 6, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> i'm suprised more of you arent looking at this storm....its a major storm,



are you kidding? every single outdoors board for the east has had at least one thread on this storm, with posts every 5 minutes by every armchair meteorologists out there. Here's hoping it's  If the tux elevation advantage comes into play and it does snow, we could be looking at skiing well into june this yera. :smash: (knock on wood)


----------



## tcharron (Mar 6, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> i'm suprised more of you arent looking at this storm....its a major storm, some are predicting close to the march '93 storm, this one might be in the 980mb range...I've been seeing maps with possible 3' of snow north to 6" of rain and major flooding in the south...the news/wx stations are being very cautious right now as they dont know what track its going to take, nonetheless this is a major event that needs to be closly monitored...just check some of the accuwx forums...this could be a BIG DADDY......if you live near rivers in the south, watch out!!



I dunno, I'd be REEEAAAALY hesitant to compare it to '93.  Personally, I'm just hoping it cools down in Southern NH at least enough to give snow instead of R@1#.


----------



## Skier75 (Mar 6, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> i'm suprised more of you arent looking at this storm....its a major storm, some are predicting close to the march '93 storm, this one might be in the 980mb range...I've been seeing maps with possible 3' of snow north to 6" of rain and major flooding in the south...the news/wx stations are being very cautious right now as they dont know what track its going to take, nonetheless this is a major event that needs to be closly monitored...just check some of the accuwx forums...this could be a BIG DADDY......if you live near rivers in the south, watch out!!



Are you kidding??? I just looked and we were gonna go wayyyy, I'm talking wayyy up North to The Balsams, but I dunno.....the weather report is calling for RAIN way up there! I'm bummin hard! Hubby doesn't want to chance driving three hours to "maybe" go skiing.......I'd almost be willing to chance it but we're also trying to find a "dog" friendly place to stay on Sat to try to get two days of skiing in.....to me, it doesn't look too promising.....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 6, 2008)

Am I the only one on here who skis in the rain????


----------



## Skier75 (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh, I've skied in the rain before....it makes for soft snow, then also a wet butt....  Even with the gore tex, after a while it does seep in.....


----------



## tcharron (Mar 6, 2008)

Skier75 said:


> Are you kidding??? I just looked and we were gonna go wayyyy, I'm talking wayyy up North to The Balsams, but I dunno.....the weather report is calling for RAIN way up there! I'm bummin hard! Hubby doesn't want to chance driving three hours to "maybe" go skiing.......I'd almost be willing to chance it but we're also trying to find a "dog" friendly place to stay on Sat to try to get two days of skiing in.....to me, it doesn't look too promising.....



Here's the sort of thing he's talking about I suspect.







Many meterologists are disagreeing, or at least feeling, the models feel wrong.  If it tracks further east, that big red ubah snow area could pop right over us.  Check out:

http://www.accuweather.com/news-blogs.asp?blog=meteomadness

Good summary.


----------



## Skier75 (Mar 6, 2008)

Hummm....well, guess we gotta wait and see....if that's the case, then Sunday may be a better option to go somewhere, maybe just not drive 3hrs, someplace a little closer to home......


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm hoping that the track slides a bit further east....ppppllllluuuuueeeeasssseee!


----------



## snoseek (Mar 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Am I the only one on here who skis in the rain????



I used to ski in the rain all the time. It's much better than the cold air that rushes in on the backside and freezes everything.


----------



## RISkier (Mar 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Am I the only one on here who skis in the rain????



I kind of like skiing in light rain.  Hero snow and no crowds.  Skiing, or doing any outdoor activity really,  in a real deluge would probably not be so much fun.  We weren't intending to go very far North this weekend anyway.  But given the predictions I wouldn't invest the time or money to travel North even if we had planned to.


----------



## ozzy (Mar 7, 2008)

Seems like predictions for this event are still all over the place. Guess we wont know what's happening until it starts.  One thing that most can aggree uon is that this is one bad mother or a storm.


----------



## Skier75 (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh, well, looks like we're going anyways..... We'll just deal with whatever happens. Even if it's just a get-a-way, it'll be worth it. We found a dog friendly place, so that'll work for us. Radio's saying "wet" snow for the mountains, here' hoping.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 7, 2008)

i'm thinking 9-12" for NVT


----------



## tommy5402 (Mar 7, 2008)

Wanted to hit belleayre tomorrow....not so sure now :-x


----------



## tcharron (Mar 7, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> i'm thinking 9-12" for NVT



But here's the ultimate question..

Where's the snow/R@1# line going to reside..

I actually have high hopes for snow tonight..  It's the second wave coming tommorow during the day that scares the bejesus out of me..  Wish I had a giant mountain sized tarp...  :-D


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 7, 2008)

Dont even think they'll open tomorrow...


----------



## tcharron (Mar 7, 2008)

tcharron said:


> Here's the sort of thing he's talking about I suspect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Snow lines getting a LITTLE fatter.  Now, if everyone in Toronto just blows to the south east....

*Edit: Actually posted the REAL new image,not a dupe of the old one*


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 7, 2008)

this is a crazy system, more systems are coming together...this is a major weather event and its a blast to watch it come together....i am confident that NVT (Stowe/Smuggs) will make out better than what the accuwx/noaa is leading us to believe


----------



## hiroto (Mar 7, 2008)

Looking pretty ugly...


----------



## tcharron (Mar 7, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> this is a crazy system, more systems are coming together...this is a major weather event and its a blast to watch it come together....i am confident that NVT (Stowe/Smuggs) will make out better than what the accuwx/noaa is leading us to believe



It's all going to depend *when* the precipitation falls.  Looks like we're going to get belted tonight, when it *might* be cold enough to snow/ice.  Then we get a brief reprieve tommorow morning untill early afternoon, then we get wailed on.  The later it waits to wail, the more theres a chance it's going to be NOT be R@1#.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 7, 2008)

my buddy and I are leaving later tonight and heading north to a destination (dont know where yet) thinking driving straight to Smuggs ( I have a pass) or up to Jay, we have a room in the MRV Sat night so we'll ski MRG or SB on Sunday....either way, no matter what falls we are going....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 7, 2008)

Most of New England is screwed...40 degrees and raining here in the Lehigh Valley PA..wow this storm is reminding me of Hurricane Ivan..so juicy


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 7, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> my buddy and I are leaving later tonight and heading north to a destination (dont know where yet) thinking driving straight to Smuggs ( I have a pass) or up to Jay, we have a room in the MRV Sat night so we'll ski MRG or SB on Sunday....either way, no matter what falls we are going....



Whiteface or Tremblant look good..


----------



## skimore (Mar 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Whiteface or Tremblant look good..




Yea...whiteface looks good

Tonight: A chance of rain before 7pm, then periods of rain and snow between 7pm and 1am, then periods of snow and sleet after 1am. Low around 26. Calm wind becoming east around 5 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total nighttime snow and sleet accumulation of less than a half inch possible. 

Saturday: Periods of freezing rain and sleet. High near 34. Northeast wind between 6 and 9 mph, with gusts as high as 20 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New sleet accumulation of less than a half inch possible. 

Saturday Night: Periods of freezing rain and sleet before 1am, then periods of snow. Low around 9. East wind 5 to 8 mph becoming west between 13 and 16 mph. Winds could gust as high as 31 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow and sleet accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible


----------



## hiroto (Mar 7, 2008)

This is the place to go.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 7, 2008)

smuggs has the same forecast as WF...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 7, 2008)

i'm still calling for 6-9" NVT with pockets of 12"


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 7, 2008)

Snowing  very hard right  now in NNY  for past hr . We're supposed to get 8-12 inches by tomorrow nite

 -I skied yesterday and today  with  plenty of base and BTW snowbanks in my driveway  still 4 ft high


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 7, 2008)

hey Warp...you think that 8-12" holds true for Stowe/Smuggs area?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 7, 2008)

Possibly  but i think from the Champlain Valley  east they were talking about  more of a rain, icing  snow event on our news tonite . I'm 2 hrs west of that area along the Canadian Border 50 minutes south  of  Ottawa 

SO it really depends on where the freezing rain line is going , luckily we are NORTH of it so far.

Its coming  down here pretty good here bout 3 inches so far  since 7 pm

It's  good packin snow , higher water content  but still not bad . HEY I'd go anyway the  groomers will chop up any crap


----------



## Greg (Mar 7, 2008)

It is freakin' POURING here right now. :smash:


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 7, 2008)

I have reached the conclusion to sit tight Saturday and wait for the Sunday back lash. Radar looks somewhat okay for NoVT right now but it will surely be freezing rain and sleet tomorrow morning and perhaps into the afternoon. C'mon backlash Saturday night!


----------



## hiroto (Mar 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> It is freakin' POURING here right now. :smash:



But it looks much better in NVT and NNH now :flag:


----------



## Greg (Mar 7, 2008)

hiroto said:


> But it looks much better in NVT and NNH now :flag:



Yeah. Too bad I just left from there this morning.... :lol:


----------



## takeahike46er (Mar 8, 2008)

Whiteface picked up 4-5 inches of wet snow overnight.  Hopefully the mountain survives round two.  Forecast is for sleet.  I can handle that.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 8, 2008)

Just Plowed  6 inches this am  more expected --its wet and heavy with more to come  mixed with sleet  no rain up here  . Thursday i skied in DEATH  Cakes not Death Cookies  in teh am then teh sun broke thru and warmed it up to 36  so the cakes became cookies that you could still rip thru -- Thank   You Atomics


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 8, 2008)

Nothing but that "r" word down here and a lot of it.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 8, 2008)

ITS  still PUKING  !!!!!!!!!!!!!! our 8-12 inches is Here NOW 

 Plowed again for 2 nd time this am  .   THIS SNOW today IS HERO SNOW  really nice pow !  Looking better than it has for many years for great late season skiing  Whiteface and Titus gotta be Primo !!


----------



## urban07sti (Mar 8, 2008)

Any update from the MRV or Stowe Area?

Trying to figure out if I want to drive up from Boston tomorrow....thanks!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 8, 2008)

It's raining at MRG and Stowe based on their webcams..and Accuweather shows 35 degrees and light rain at the Stowe airport..At least it's a cold rain..


----------



## KingM (Mar 8, 2008)

urban07sti said:


> Any update from the MRV or Stowe Area?
> 
> Trying to figure out if I want to drive up from Boston tomorrow....thanks!



Update: yuck.


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 8, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> ITS  still PUKING  !!!!!!!!!!!!!! our 8-12 inches is Here NOW
> 
> Plowed again for 2 nd time this am  .   THIS SNOW today IS HERO SNOW  really nice pow !  Looking better than it has for many years for great late season skiing  Whiteface and Titus gotta be Primo !!



Thanks for the info-----wife out of town---may head up to Whiteface tonight after work. Everything down here is spent, I would dare guess for the rest of the season.


----------



## KingM (Mar 8, 2008)

We'll certainly be able to recover in the MRV as we have a nice base. No question that it's a big hit, though. We'll need some good back end snows to get up and running again.


----------



## Mildcat (Mar 8, 2008)

KingM said:


> Update: yuck.



Simple yet effective.


----------



## nelsapbm (Mar 8, 2008)

Too bad the MRV is not on the western side of the Greens...we've seen temps in the 20s all day and sleet/freezing rain. Have a couple inches of sleet on the ground. I imagine sleet is better than rain . Drove up to the store to get something this afternoon and the roads were scary. This is coming from someone who loves winter driving!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 8, 2008)

Update  &:50 pm  STORM still raging  have now plowed 4 times , dangerous travel tonite  very high winds  i'd estimate  18 inches plus have fallen  . 


MY Ariens  2 stage snowblower CAN NO LONGER THROW the snow over the tops of the Snowbanks( now over  5 ft high   i've got standing snow in my yard thats approaching THIGH high   I mean its freakin UNREAL   out here now

 Kinda like the old flick  DR. ZIVAGO  for those of you old  enuf to remember 

All travel in 4 counties is severly restricted


----------



## Zand (Mar 8, 2008)

Anyone know how Stowe faired overall?


----------



## KingM (Mar 9, 2008)

I hated that storm. It seemed to last forever. The rain was cold enough that we didn't seem to lose much base, but there is going to be some nasty crud for awhile.

We did pick up a bit of white at the end, which at least improves the appearance.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 9, 2008)

just got back from Smuggs and MRG (report later) Smuggs was decent on Sat, got to MRG this morning and they werent sure if they were even going to open, down trees, and the sinlge froze overnight in mid turn (they kept it running alll night so it wouldnt freeze up, but it did) the crews were on the towers (starting wiht the double) deicing it...winds were wicked, a few guys hiked up and i saw them when they got back down....the only word that they muttered was "BRUTAL" ...with that being said we called it and drove home..luckily we didnt buy a ticket...heard SB was hurting as well...we shoulda shot over to WF


----------



## KingM (Mar 9, 2008)

This from MRG's web page|:

_Well we have certainly had an interesting weather weekend. On Saturday we saw a fair amount of rain followed by freezing rain, significant icing, and then snow overnight. While the rain was pretty voluminous we really didn't lose too much of the snow pack. We have picked up a solid 3-4" so far and it has drifted in nicely and if it continues to snow at this rate we will have some real nice skiing in the morning. Call us Mt. Lucky as it appears we have escaped this "weather event" in suprisingly good shape. We gave the mountain a chance to drain today and the grooming fleet will make the novice and ointermediate terrain most enjoyable for skiing on Monday. The steeper trails and our famous glades will be more variable but should offer some good skiing with some areas being better than others._

Mt. Lucky? Well, considering that a week ago it was looking like this would be a monster snow maker and it had the worst possible track for us, I wouldn't agree with that. However, it's true that the base seems alright. If we can pick up another three or four inches tonight, I might even go skiing tomorrow.


----------



## billski (Mar 9, 2008)

"_some areas being better than others."  well, how can you be wrong with a catch-all phrase like that!  

there's a chance of sun, and a chance of rain or snow, with a possibility of cloudiness, with the winds either calm or variable.  Darkness, followed by lightness.  And the sox will win the world series....or....not....
_


----------



## nelsapbm (Mar 9, 2008)

ya...we had a pretty decent ice storm - not surprised the single froze up!!  Power went off last night around 10 and came on around 5 this morning. Had to run up to Burlington to do a couple errands and there were trees snapped everywhere. The back roads were in pretty rough shape, but the main roads were OK.


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2008)

billski said:


> "some areas being better than others."  well, how can you be wrong with a catch-all phrase like that!



I don't think it's meant to be as sneaky as you interpreted it. This time of year, you need to follow the sun and ski the slope aspects that absorb the most of it. Even if it's only barely above freezing, sun makes all the difference on the surface. We are entering the season of the corn cycle...


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 9, 2008)

KingM said:


> This from MRG's web page:


I gotta say MRG's report was decidedly off the mark and Jay's was on point today, as I learned the hard way.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 9, 2008)

this thread needs to die.  it is too painful of a reminder of things gone horribly wrong.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 10, 2008)

was painful finally getting to MRG for the first time on Sunday, sitting in the lodge, then packing up and heading back to Long Island...


----------



## billski (Mar 10, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> was painful finally getting to MRG for the first time on Sunday, sitting in the lodge, then packing up and heading back to Long Island...



Reminds me of a "memorable" day at Bretton Woods many years ago.  Daytripped there, it was pouring, I mean POURING niar.  We spent the morning reading the Sunday paper in the lodge, driving back, finding a nice restaurant on the way and eating like pigs.  Not a great Sunday.


----------



## Mapnut (Mar 10, 2008)

Looks like northern Maine got some serious freezing rain: http://www.katahdincam.com/


----------

